# Platy Question



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I have 3 sunset platys. 1 male and 2 females. Recently, i think one of the females had a single fry. It came out of no where and has managed to evade the adults. But i haven't seen anymore. Both females still look pregnant but no gravid spot. Can Platys have more over a few days. I assume they were prego from the lfs. The male seemed to have no interest in either of the females. But recently he has been very close to one but he's not trying to mate with his gonopodium. What gives?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

It is possible that the platty could have more or they ate some. Just keep a look out for more fry!


----------



## Spades (Aug 10, 2012)

I am in the exact same situation! I think not all platy pregnancies have to have the huge bellies and gravid spots, they could be having smaller batches of fry. The smaller batches tend to have stronger fry, fortunately. In your case, the female probably got pregnant at the store. I've heard of platies having fry over 24 hours but probably not more than that. How old do you think the fry is? It could just be the only survivor...


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Well counting today its 3 days old from when I saw it shoot down into the gavel from the top of the tank. It has managed to survive. I am buying a small fry tank tomorrow maybe i can catch him. But also my guppy is ready to pop. So hopefully she doesn't give birth until tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A fry tank??? You would need to cycle the whole tank and that will take weeks before you can add fry. If you don't there's a strong possibility that they will die. The fry are not as strong as the full grown fish.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

A better option IMO is grabbing a glad plastic container drill a bunch of holes in it and let it sit in the main tank held onto the side so it stays in its environment and it does not get shocked by being put into a new tank. They make breeder boxes that you put the pregnante fish in and the fry is born into it but stays in the tank for a couple weeks before moved to an already cycled aquarium.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Bought a breeder box and a new tank that is cycling. I was too late my guppy surprised me one morning with 10-15 fry. They are now a week old and the other fish are pretty much ignoring them. They have ample hiding places specifically a rock with a lot of holes. They go in and out of it all day. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

